# Interest rates for 2003



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So what's everyones opinion on how interest rates will be for 2003 ? .......I personally think we might see another 0.25% cut in the summer


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul,
I agree - another 0.25% in the Summer depending on if we've invaded Iraq / France / The Falklands again - and maybe another cut in November.
Suits me as I've paid for my TT on my Offset Mortgage - 20K at 4.25% - 85 quid a month for a TT seemed to make sense


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I see perhaps a 0.25 cut by summer...but no more! But again everything will depend on the war...so the future is upredictable at the moment.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I reckon we are at the bottom of the cycle.

If house prices remain strong, they may start edging upwards.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I reckon we are at the bottom of the cycle.
> 
> If house prices remain strong, they may start edging upwards.


But apparently they don't remain strong any longer!! They have reached their top now...in fact some London properties have gone down a little bit!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Isn't the EU bank base rate something like 2% ??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes the EU is around 2.5% and the US even less. But the BOE doesn't share their views and they have kept the rates a lot higher.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

I can see a .5% drop in rate by summer.

They are high compared to the rest of Europe and the US.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

rumours are that ECB will cut its rates below its targetted 2%


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Would be nice to see a rise so that mortgages cost more and people move back to renting.
Then I wouldn't have to bail out my property lettings company each month to pay the staff to sit on their arses all day ;D But then the building side is doing well as people are feeling flush and getting lovely conservatories and loft conversions Feel free to IM for a quote.
Bit worrying though on the second hand car front as no one wants to buy our TTC. We need to get this war over quickly or not have it at all and get some confidence back. Bring back Maggie that's what I say!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

A bit of a bugger if your a saver at moment I'm getting 3.75% 2 year fixed Channel island) 3 % in Eire


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Pass...don't save money now...they are wasted! Instead make extra payments to your mortgage and pay back any debts you may have.

IanW...I though you were selling properties as well.


----------

